# Slime Volleyball



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

I recently rediscovered my love for this game. I'm sure there are other slime enthusiasts on this forum?

My high score is sitting at 5687 right now, not very good. I'm going to make it my goal to try to get onto the temporary highscore list (a bit over 23,000 points ought to do it) over my winter break. Anyone else with me? 

Try this awesome game: oneslime.net


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

I never played for score, I played to win. Giant Slime was soooooooooooooo hard to beat.

edit: 5815 first game in years. Dealing with some serious lag, I need to figure out whats causing it.


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

I can beat levels 1 and 2 no problem, but Slime Master destroys me once he starts serving . The same get-the-ball-behind-them trick doesn't work against him either.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Try the no-jump offense, it makes spiking way easier. Obviously you should jump if need be when defending, but it's way easier to drop shots right over the net if you're not adding height by jumping.


----------



## Forte (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't get past the first level 

I've been at it for 30 minutes now


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

Forte said:


> I can't get past the first level
> 
> I've been at it for 30 minutes now



Forte, I miss you. Don't give up.


----------



## Forte (Dec 18, 2009)

BEAT LEVEL 1


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 18, 2009)

I still haven't scored a point against the pathetic white slime.

EDIT: Okay, I scored one point in eight games, so I might be able to win if I play 32 more games.

Trivia: You can trap the white slime in a perpetual loop of hitting it against the far wall as long as you return it right.

EDIT: i am tw0 frustrate1? Now I will leave earth for no raisin.


----------



## Carson (Dec 18, 2009)

Well.. I have made it past the white slime a few times. The majority of my points are from spiking his serves. I watched a youtube vid of some trick shots... some people are way too good at this.


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

White slime and red slime don't like it when you get the ball behind them for the most part, but the black slime is too clever to be tricked by that.


----------



## Meep (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't beat the Psycho Slime =(


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, I suck at this game, last time I played was 2005, haha.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

This is so infuriating.


----------



## elimescube (Mar 19, 2010)

So, I can consistently beat White, Red and Black and often enough Psycho Slime. Have any of you beaten Big Blue Boss? I have never scored more than one point in a round against him. I need advice


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone else play slime soccer?http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bartle/soccer/


----------



## sm68 (Jun 17, 2010)

I also love slime volleyball game, and i am writing some kind of review and resource page for good slime volleyball games so if you have something to suggest me to include, or some good slime volleyball (freeware of course) post here.


----------

